# Coastal Bend RV and Consignment



## Copterzach (Aug 31, 2020)

RUN FROM THEM!!!! 

We bought a travel trailer in July 2021. Paid cash (wrote a check). Check was deposited the next day. My money is gone. Still have not gotten the title and the man that consigned has not had his loan paid off. We do. A little research and find out that there are 8 sellers and 8 buyers in the same situation. All we get are lies from Rocky Hunt and Ed Green. I have now got the TX Rangers involved.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

ouch


----------

